# CONGRATS, DAWNA



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dawna, it looks like your dog bed business is launched. I LOVE your ad and website, and just wanted to say congratulations , and may you sell zillions of them!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I second that wish - "may you sell zillions of them!"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Congrats Dawna! I think your beds are GORGEOUS and if I had a bigger place, I would definitely get one. Wait until I buy my own home... I might have to put an order (or two?) in.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are beautiful beds. Since my two won't sleep in a bed (unless it's mine), maybe I'll order one for my garden and make it a flower bed.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Dawna, your beds are gorgeous! Congratulations on the launch of your new business - I also hope you sell a bazillion of them too


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dawna- you need to get some in the shops out here... you could make a fortune!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

yes, Amanda is right! you need a West Coast rep, Dawna. Those would really be big in LA! Think celebrities!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I DO need a west coast rep! I just don't happen to know anybody on the west coast. Or the east coast for that matter. LOL
I would be happy to sell either a zillion or a bazillion. Thanks you guys!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dawna,
If you need a bed tester, Beamer is your man!
Or if you need a Toronto area helper!

Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dawna- I love your beds, too. Your business should do very well. I have the same predicament as Michele. I'd buy one, but Maddie sleeps in our bed. But she's not spoiled. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dawna,
Seriously if you find places let me know... I know some stores out here but I haven't been shopping at enough of them!

Amanda


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats Donna. The beds look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will share the website with friends and work. If you get any sales in PA let me know.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Dawna! :cheer2:

The website and those beds look great! Much success to you on this venture.

Wanda


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks SO MUCH you guys!!!!!!!!!! I really appreciate your input and am SO excited that you like them!!

p.s. Jeanne & Michele, my dogs sleep in our beds, too, these are just for lounging around during the day. :biggrin1: ha


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your beds are really cool Dawna.Much success to you!:hug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Plus they look cool in your house.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

and THAT was the whole idea. hehe


----------

